# CS Glatze erstellen



## elray001 (20. Dezember 2009)

hallo kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen

filter für cs 3 gibt mit dem ich einfach  mir eine glatze verpassen kann

hab jetzt viel gelesen es gam mal einen

habe auch gelesen einanderes bild mit glatze drüber kopieren

bin aber totaler anfänger also es sollte so einfach wie möglich sein 

thx


----------



## smileyml (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo und willkommen,

meines Wissens gibt oder gab es keinen Filter der das automatisch kann.
Das Sinnvollste scheint definitiv ein ähnliches Bild (Perspektive, Auflösung, Beleuchtung) zu nehmen und dort die entsprechenden Partien freizustellen und es mit deinem Bild zu überlagern. Dann muss man es sicher farblich und auch an deine Kopfform anpassen in dem man transformiert und sicher auch den Stempel entsprechend einsetzt.
Ich denke aber, das zumindest ein paar Kenntnisse von PS bzw. von der Umsetzung notwendig sind.

Grüße Marco

PS: Bitte nutze deine Shift-Taste für eine korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung und setze ein paar logische Satzzeichen. Danke.


----------



## elray001 (20. Dezember 2009)

hallo smileyml

thx für deine schnelle antwort

also ich habe schonmal einen screenschot gesehen:

hier:
http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/8/photoshop-wie-mache-ich-eine-glatze-49174-1.html

leider ist der link zum filter tot


----------



## smileyml (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe du hast die großen Lacher der Anwesenden auch gesehen. Das ist "leider" pure Ironie , ganz im Gegensatz zu meiner abschließenden Bitte.


----------



## elray001 (20. Dezember 2009)

oh ne war nur gleich auf der suche :-(   aber trotzdem danke das du dir die zeit genommen hast


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Dezember 2009)

Du hast dir aber leider nicht die Zeit genommen die Beiträge von smileyml zu lesen. Oder du weißt nicht was die Shift-Taste ist.
Also das ist die Taste mit dem Pfeil nach Oben auf der linken äußeren Seite deiner Tastatur.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Another (20. Dezember 2009)

Das Bild mit dem Filter ist auf die Frage ja aber auch ma so genial! 

@Topic
smileyml hat dazu bereits alles gesagt.


----------

